# Credobaptism Books Suggestions?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 26, 2010)

I've got a massive list of books to get for a home bible library over the next several years. When going through the list this evening looking for material to request for my birthday and Christmas, I discovered that the list is bias towards paedobaptism and contains virtually nothing on credobaptism. 

I dunno about anyone else, but I'm a bit uneasy about having books that only cover one side of the coin in the baptism debate inside a library, whether personal or public. This is especially so when a case could be made biblically for both of them.

As such, are there any solid books regarding credobaptism that I could add to the list?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2010)

I would first recommend the first three books on the top of this page. Reformed Baptist Academic Press Then this one. I believe it is the best next to Nehemiah Coxe. From Paedobaptism to Credobaptism


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2010)

Another few books are by edited by Thomas Schreiner and one done that is old by G. R. Beasley - Murray. .

I also recommend you get a book by John Bunyan on the subject matter and one done on John Tombes. 
Amazon.com: Used and New: Antipaedobaptism in the thought of John Tombes

The John Tombes book is one of the best.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 26, 2010)

P.S. Remember the OP or I will delete. This is asking for books on Credo Alone stuff. 



> As such, are there any solid books regarding credobaptism that I could add to the list?


----------



## jason d (Oct 27, 2010)

Bibliography | Covenantal Baptist


----------



## eqdj (Oct 27, 2010)

Bryan,

There's a list for Covenantal Baptists here Covenant Theology & Baptism | Covenantal Baptist
Some are available in for download as epub and pdf from Google Books
I need to add to the list Greg Nichols' "Covenant Theology: A Reformed Baptist Perspective"
Also, you should be aware that Tom Schreiner is not a Covenantal Baptist (does not subscribe to the 2nd LBCF), neither is Stephen Wellum, so I wouldn't recommend his works or anything from that series.


----------



## LeeD (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is another recommendation: The Fatal Flaw


----------

